# Knights of Bretonnia



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library have just released some more information about the upcoming omnibus _Knights of Bretonnia_, written by Anthony Reynolds the esteemed writer of the _Word Bearers_ series.

_Knights of Bretonnia_ is an omnibus edition of Anthony Reynolds' Bretonnian novels, including two new novellas and a short story. It goes on sale next April and its cover art has also been confirmed.

Gotta say that is one cool looking knight, shame about the helmet though. He should have the same helmet as the Knights Errant.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am really happy they are re-releasing these novels as I was looking for them not too long ago, that was until I was pointed to the Coming Soon section! The artwork looks good to me, I can't wait to read this now


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah im actually looking forward to this as well, I never read the original novels so since this one has those plus two extra novellas and a short story it'll be quite an addition.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Aye, that is a bonus! This will be my first venture into Fantasy as well, so it will be a sort of make-or-break for me.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw I was hoping you were going to say he'd written the 3rd in the series, I own the other 2 and I was looking forwards too the next book...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Aye, that is a bonus! This will be my first venture into Fantasy as well, so it will be a sort of make-or-break for me.


_Malus Darkblade_ was my first fantasy novel, and its one of my favourites.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Gotta say that is one cool looking knight, shame about the helmet though. He should have the same helmet as the Knights Errant.


I don't know, he looks on the older side which doesn't make sense for knights errant; last I remember they were young knights in training. Plus from that image he's on foot, which would mean his sight needs to be less obstructed unlike when mounted. (Having less confined view is good on horseback, but when your meant to be charging forward its not as important.)

Knight of the realm maybe, but again if he was wearing a helmet and on foot then he might look silly.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Apparently Reynolds is working on the next novel already, Baron. The information is a bit old now, but the link is here: http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?showtopic=979


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Plus from that image he's on foot, which would mean his sight needs to be less obstructed unlike when mounted. (Having less confined view is good on horseback, but when your meant to be charging forward its not as important.)
> 
> Knight of the realm maybe, but again if he was wearing a helmet and on foot then he might look silly.


Even the best get unhorsed sometimes I'd say. Plus epically riding forward is more difficult to portray artistically than walking.
Though if we are going by the rules, it would mean he is a lord with the peasants duty. The only ones that can stay on foot.

As for the novels bloody brilliant. Love bretts anticipated eagerly. First thing in my amazon basket


----------

